# Blue card cancelation



## aseman (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi,

I already have the Blue card. Now I have two questions: 

1) If I cancel my job, would the Blue card also be canceled? 
2) If I find a new job, would I need a new Blue Card and the current one would be canceled?

Thanks a lot,
Aseman


----------



## vrallnanda (Oct 21, 2015)

hi,

1) yes i guess there is a 3 mopnth period or 6 months until the blue Card becomes invalid after you have left Job.
2) Change of Job within 2 years of blue Card issuance Needs to be to the Landratsamt for approval.

do check with your Immigration office


----------

